# May 2010 Photo Contest



## Waterwings (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep, I know it's about a week before May gets here, but I'm going to be out of town the middle of next week, and wanted to go ahead and post the topic. May's topic came from Jim, and it's a good one: Ramps. You don't have to be a boat owner to take a shot of your local ramp and submit it. The prize....bragging rights and the photo on the homepage for a month, and also it's added to the photo contest archive. 

*Update (4-23-2010 @ 5:45pm CDT)* : There will be prizes. Thanks to Jim and Hawghunna =D> 

*Rules*:

Start date: Saturday, 1 May 2010
End date: Monday, 31 May 2010
Photo Topic: Boat Ramp
Entry: One (1) photo per member. 
Location: The location of the ramp must be included under the photo when posted. 

*Details*:
Photo (taken by you) will be of a boat ramp, and can include any floating or stationary dock(s) associated with the ramp, _and_ can also have a boat (this contest) in the shot, as long as it's on the ramp, _and_ the ramp is highly visible in the photo. Remember, the topic is Boat _Ramps_, so a boat in the photo is not a requirement.

You can change the entry photo (_prior to deadline date_) if you have multiple docks in your area, but only one entry per person. After the deadline passes, whatever photo is submitted will be the one judged. Judging will be the poll-type by active members.

You must have made at least 4 [legitimate] posts within the month of April 2010.

You do not need to be a boat owner to enter the contest

Any entries not meeting the requirements will be deleted, no pm's or emails sent explaining why. I'll open a thread for posting the photos this weekend, but it will be locked until 1 May. I will be out of town, but Jim or one of the mods can unlock it. _If_ I have a wi-fi connection where I'm at, I may be able to log on from my wife's laptop (if she takes it) and unlock it. Not sure at the moment.


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2010)

Shucks...My topic? That means huge participation from all the members right? :LOL2: 

I guess I will have to throw in one of my not so famous custom made TinBoats.net branded spinnerbait to the winner of the May contest!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 23, 2010)

:shock: Totally unexpected addition to the contest! Thanks, Jim! 8)


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Apr 23, 2010)

I likey that sweet blade bait Jim, nice job ..... and I'll shoot some ramp pics, although I'm not sure if I had 4 posts in March.

I tell ya what, how about ..... I send you 3 Constant Threat Baits' Mopster Jigz to add to the prize pack?


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I likey that sweet blade bait Jim, nice job ..... and I'll shoot some ramp pics, although I'm not sure if I had 4 posts in March.
> 
> I tell ya what, how about ..... I send you 3 Constant Threat Baits' Mopster Jigz to add to the prize pack?



I think WaterWings meant April....He will chime in. :LOL2:


----------



## cyberflexx (Apr 23, 2010)

Crap.. I have a few pics of the boatdocks and ramp from a few recent fishing trips ( this month ) but they have boats in them..

I really like this one, it was taken with my Iphone.. This was taken in the No Wake Zone past the Marina and boat ramp at Yatesville Lake in Kentucky in April 2010


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome photograph cyberflexx =D> 

Hey, if it's o.k .... instead of me sending 3 Mopster Jigz for the contest winner, I'm gonna send you guys 3 Constant Threat Baits' VYBE RAIDERZ.

Here is a look at 11 of our color choices (We can custom build any color skirt, head, and/or blade) that we keep in stock. The VYBE RAISERZ shown in this color chart have Mopster Style Skirtz, the baits are also available without the mop strands (heavy living rubber) , and we use Star Flash fully round silicone as our signature skirt material. The VYBE RAIDERS are available with a fixed hook (modified 4/0 Mustad Flippin' hook) or a free swinging 4/0 double Mustad Frog Hook, and slightly over sized double locking snap rings.

https://s455.photobucket.com/albums/qq278/HAWGHUNNA/Constant%20Threat%20Baits%20Vybe%20Raiderz/


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 23, 2010)

No boats allowed!??


I wanted to post a pic of this guy I see every week with his throttle to the floor, next to the sign that says NO POWER-LOADING :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 23, 2010)

Jim said:


> HAWGHUNNA said:
> 
> 
> > I likey that sweet blade bait Jim, nice job ..... and I'll shoot some ramp pics, although I'm not sure if I had 4 posts in March.
> ...




Yep, meant April, lol. ](*,) . End of the school year and too much stuff going on at the same time. Have a school competition to attend tomorrow, and two family weddings to attend this month. Appreciate the offer of the mop jigs.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 23, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> No boats allowed!??
> 
> 
> I wanted to post a pic of this guy I see every week with his throttle to the floor, next to the sign that says NO POWER-LOADING :lol:



Tell you guys what. This time (upcoming May contest) boats can be in the photo............_but_, we have to see the ramp (concrete, dirt, gravel, whatever it's made of) in the photo. Also, no boat in the photo necessary for those that want to enter the contest. I'll update the rules tonight.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice prizes this month - can I be in the photo making a face?


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 23, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Nice prizes this month - can I be in the photo making a face?




If you didn't make a face, I'd be really surprised - and, your faces should win just about any contest here - fish or no fish..... your faces are kinda like fish anyway


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 23, 2010)

Rules updated for the May 2010 contest. Check them out on the first page of this thread.


----------



## biggun1979 (Apr 25, 2010)

since im a new member can i enter i have made 4 post


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 25, 2010)

biggun1979 said:


> since im a new member can i enter i have made 4 post




You're good to go for the May contest. Looking forward to your entry! 8)


----------



## riverdawgs (Apr 26, 2010)

oh do i have a ramp for you  the hardest ramp ive ever put in on lol.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 5, 2010)

Question: Can it be a photo I took last season? Or does it have to be taken during the contest period? If so I need to take a boatride for a new one :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings (May 5, 2010)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Question: Can it be a photo I took last season? Or does it have to be taken during the contest period? If so I need to take a boatride for a new one :mrgreen:




Last season will be fine. Looking forward to seeing the photo.


----------



## ssgfisher (May 6, 2010)

I am a new member, so i did not post last month. But i got a pic of a ramp in Iraq where i am at now. Still may add it even though i cant enter the contest.


----------



## Jim (May 6, 2010)

ssgfisher said:


> I am a new member, so i did not post last month. But i got a pic of a ramp in Iraq where i am at now. Still may add it even though i cant enter the contest.



:WELCOME:

Enter it anyway! 

Thanks for your service bud! Be safe! :USA1:


----------



## Waterwings (May 6, 2010)

Jim said:


> ssgfisher said:
> 
> 
> > I am a new member, so i did not post last month. But i got a pic of a ramp in Iraq where i am at now. Still may add it even though i cant enter the contest.
> ...




Absolutely! Enter the photo, and ditto on the thank you for your service! 8)


----------



## ssgfisher (May 7, 2010)

alright i will get the picture posted today hopefully


----------



## Waterwings (May 7, 2010)

ssgfisher and bcritch, I deleted your photo submissions in this thread, as you already have them posted in the correct forum (https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=13450). No need for a double post. Thanks  

Rules for this month are on the first page of the thread you're now reading. :wink: 


Folks, photo submissions go in the following thread: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=13450


----------

